# ABA OBD2 In mk3 OBD1 ??



## streakx (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright here's my story ... I bought an mk3 golf GTI ( OBD1 ) with no engine/tranny in it ... i also have a brand new forged aba obd2 sitting in my garage














.. my question is : is there anyway to make it run without changing the ecu+harness .. i have all the parts that bolts on the aba obd1 head (intake,tb,injectors ect ect...) .. if so .. wich crank sensor should i use ect ect?? 
thanks in advance for your help ... REALLY appreciated !!
Chris


----------



## streakx (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ABA OBD2 In mk3 OBD1 ?? (streakx)*

nobody??


----------



## mk3vento20 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: ABA OBD2 In mk3 OBD1 ?? (streakx)*

Im pretty sure you would need an OBD2 ECU to run the OBD2 motor....
If you had an OBD1 motor and wanted to put some OBD2 parts on it.. that may be a different story...
Not positive though, but I think you may as well get the OBD2 ECU and save some time.


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: ABA OBD2 In mk3 OBD1 ?? (mk3vento20)*

the previous comment will just confuse you.
you can run an engine with the obd1 or the obd2 setup. putting the obd2 engine in an obd1 wireharness is no big deal at all. the sensors just have to match. the main difference being the intake manifold, obd2 has a throttle body with a lot of integrated parts where the obd1 is simple and has the isv and a basic throttle body.
your answer is run it with either obd1 or obd2. for you obd1 management will be the simplest as you have everything and the wiring is very simple and straight forward. 
there are significant benefits for obd2 and since you are rewiring the setup it might be worth the time.
benefits include running more efficiently, two o2 sesnors instead of 1, integrated parts simplify the engine bay and better mileage from what i have heard. 

the obd1 engine is stronger than the obd2 engine, unless you got one of the rarer obd2's that was assembled with the dual valve spring head and forged rods which is highly unlikely. 
the bottom end of an obd1 2.0l has forged rods and crank and a good set of pistons, the obd2 changed the rods and crank.
in the head the obd1 has dual valve springs and a better arrangement, the obd2 has a single valve spring setup
good luck


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: ABA OBD2 In mk3 OBD1 ?? (jetta2dr16v)*

^^ Pretty much what he said. The hardware (block, head, crank sensor, dizzy, etc) is all the same. The only sensors that are different are the MAF and the O2 sensors. 
They all have forged rods though. The cranks were cast on OBD2, but not the rods. And the cast cranks are very strong, so unless you're going for 500+ HP, I think you'll be okay.


----------



## Golf_Ballz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ABA OBD2 In mk3 OBD1 ?? (benzboyracer)*

So you can use a odb1 ECU (and engine harness) on a obd2 motor then? Just need to change the MAF and O2 sensor(s)?
My situation is: a obd2 swap into a mk2 but I have the wire harness and ECU out of a obd1.
Oops, I had that backwards, fixed now.


_Modified by Golf_Ballz at 12:14 PM 10-1-2009_


----------

